# Waterproofing exerior foundation



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Waterproofing exerior foundation
The Only Liquid EPDM rubber in the world. Made in the USA with over a 25 year history of success. Liquid EPDM waterproofs immediately upon application. One coat application has made it the choice of thousands of roofing companies over the years.
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yv3d6n_PDs


----------

